# Just Installed Tein Basics



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just put in some Tein Basics just yesterday. Everything is cool, but when I turn the wheel really hard to the left or right there is this wierd loud spring like sound sorta like a sqeeky bed. My friend said it might be my the springs settling in, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like your strut bearings didn't get put back in, or you've got some other issues where the things are binding up when you turn.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah i will have to look into it. I thought it was my drive shaft boot making the noice b/c it is torn so I thought it was getting stuck and making the noise


----------

